# Amazon flex DC area blocks time ??!



## WALIDEN (Jan 8, 2016)

Anyone here who knows what day or time does flex drop blocks for prime now and Wholefoods blocks , i keep trying all day and tiles but nothing appears 
Thanks


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You won't see many unless they reserve one for you. Usually people pick them up in less than 1 second, and if you do see one it's usually gone by the time you click on it.

Anywhere from 5 30 am to 10 30 pm when there are people at the store or warehouse to put the orders out, and anytime in between, also the few times that people have to give them back.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

With Whole Foods blocks you have no shot without a clicking app. Which supposedly is not allowed by the TOS, however I've never actually looked to see.


----------

